# Spray paint colors?



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I was planning to paint my RS-3 burgandy with gold-yellow trim. Rustoleum's "Claret wine" will work for the burgandy but so far I haven't found any yellow spray paint that comes close to what I want. I'm looking for something like Rio Grande Gold, or even "school bus" yellow. 

Does anyone know where I could find spray paint in that shade of gold-yellow?

Are there any other options for painting rolling stock, when you need a particular color, that will hold up to outdoor use? It seems like most of the common spray paints don't come close to the colors used on real railroad equipment.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've heard folks going to a good auto parts place and having them custom mix colors for them. If it's good enough for the family Ford, it should be good enough for the family Alco.  

Later, 

K


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I wish the Air Brush companies would produce a basic Red, Blue, Yellow, so you could mix your own color.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Many Floquil RR colors are available in 5 oz spray cans. Go to the Testors website. I order direct online. Floquil and Krylon are compatible; check with the Rustoleum. I have used Krylon satin clear over all of them with no problems. 

Larry


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

I used a testor's spray bomb for this










It was a very bright a yellow, before I weathered it.

Ray


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

I knew I had a pic "before " pic somewhere












Ray


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Krylon has a lot of different types and colors of paint. 

I buy some Krylon paints from Walmart, but they have a limited color choice. 

Google Krylon paint and check out what they have. 

Maybe they can tell you were certain colors can be bought.


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

As Kevin mentioned, you can always go to an auto body & paint supply shop to have your custom color mixed in enamel, polyurethane, or lacquer... You can generally get your colors mixed by the Pint; a Pint tin generally fills about 3 spray paint cans. 

I was doing this on a regular basis with lacquers and polyurethanes a couple of years ago for another hobby; a Pint of custom color and having it installed into 3 spray paint cans runs anywhere from $35 to $50. My wife even bought a gallon of "oops" enamel (in a color we really liked for CHEAP) and had it installed into 12 spray cans for less than $100, at the same auto paint supply shop (DeAngelo's in Las Vegas). 

Tamiya makes some really nice spray can colors, and for a lot less $$$ than I mentioned above....


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Craft stores like Michael's usually have a good selection of spray bomb colors.
Ralph


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Sounds crazy but...... rustoleum striping paint (the kind you use to paint parking lot lines) is very close to "school bus yellow." I bought some at Lowes to paint a school bus (no... not a real school bus!!!). The only thing is- it has a special tip that is meant to be sprayed upside down (in a parking lot I assume). I switched the tip with a standard one from a regular rattle can. The paint is only about 5 bucks. Hope this helps. -Kevin.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks! I saw that striping paint at Home Depot, liked the color but didn't know if it could be made to work for painting models. Was it very thick? That was one of my concerns, that it might be really thick and hide the more subtle details.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Ray- The paint was not real thick at all. I don't think that they could make it any thicker than regular spray paint or it would not shoot through the nozzle. Hope this helps. Good luck. -Kevin.


----------

